# On One Pompino 2010 colours



## redjedi (5 Feb 2010)

I've decided to build my first ever fixed gear bike, and after looking around long and hard, have decided that the On One Pompino ticks all the right boxes except one.......this years colours 







Chocolate brown or






Moss green

Why did they stop making them in blue and white. They were by far the best colours.

The green isn't too bad, especially since I already own a nice Celeste colour Bianchi 

Rumour has it next years colours won't get any better






Perhaps I'm just too boring to own a Pompino.

Apart from your thoughts on the colours, what about my choice of frame? Is it a bit much for a first time fixed rider?

I'm looking around for second hand frames as well, but I'm a bit of a bike tart and like new ones.

And I thought about getting a cheap frame with decent components, then I could upgrade the frame later, but I just realised that the components would likely be incompatible.


----------



## raindog (5 Feb 2010)

What's that on the seat stays? Looks like a big bit of tube poking out?


----------



## redjedi (5 Feb 2010)

Brackets for disk brake cables and/or hub gears. I think this one is a variation of the Pompino which will still be available.


----------



## MichaelM (5 Feb 2010)

redjedi said:


> Brackets for disk brake cables and/or hub gears. I think this one is a variation of the Pompino which will still be available.



Looks more like the canti bosses with a colour coordinated plastic cover to me.

5 x Blue Pompino, med, 135mm spacing


----------



## colinr (5 Feb 2010)

I quite like the brown, complement if with some cream and I reckon it'll look swish.


----------



## Yellow Fang (5 Feb 2010)

I must say, I much preferred the Trigger blue colour.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Feb 2010)

I quite like the brown one - the white was best overall though...


----------



## stevevw (8 Feb 2010)

Luke 
Will you have this done for the 26th or waiting for Dunwich in July?

By the way i do not like the colours either.


----------



## theclaud (8 Feb 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I quite like the brown one -



It's lovely. I reckon that too much staring at minty celeste things must addle one's colour-perception.


----------



## redjedi (8 Feb 2010)

stevevw said:


> Luke
> Will you have this done for the 26th or waiting for Dunwich in July?
> 
> By the way i do not like the colours either.



At the speed I'm going at choosing a frame, I might have it ready for next winter.

But I'm not crazy enough to do a long ride on it, I still like my gears 



theclaud said:


> It's lovely. I reckon that too much staring at minty celeste things must addle one's colour-perception.



If they did one in Celeste then this wouldn't be an issue, but Moss Green is no Celeste 

The browns not bad, but I don't want to get something that's just "alright".


----------



## irontam (8 Feb 2010)

+1 for brown. Looks smart.


----------



## GrasB (8 Feb 2010)

redjedi, to pick you up on one thing, the last bike you show there is a second variant of the Pomp designed for use with disc brakes & from what I gather will be sold along side it's canti/v-brake brother.


----------



## buddha (11 Feb 2010)

They've got 5 blue/med/135mm left - on the site.



redjedi said:


> Apart from your thoughts on the colours, what about my choice of frame? Is it a bit much for a first time fixed rider?



My (blue) Pompino was my first road/fixed (3+ years ago). It's not as twitchy as most 'proper' road bikes (good thing IMO) and the ride is comfortable - being steel, and still makes a pretty light build. I did have a slight problem with toe overlap at first (eg when doing a slow u-turn) which has gone now, for some reason.

Best thing about the frame is that it's tougher than most MTB frames I have. I've had a couple of hard crashes and the frame is still as good as new (apart from a few scratches/cable rubs) under a protective coating of grime.

If I were to build another fixed/ss I get another pompino.

... but not Moss Green or Brown
edit: brown doesn't look too bad on reflection. And paint job does look much better in the flesh than on their site.


----------



## stevevw (11 Feb 2010)

Luke get a proper fixed 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bianchi-fixed...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item2305571a99


----------



## redjedi (12 Feb 2010)

stevevw said:


> Luke get a proper fixed
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bianchi-fixed...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item2305571a99





That's a bit out of my price range Steve. 
Luckily I noticed it was a bit too small for me before I reached for the credit card. Only 56cm I need a 58 really


----------



## stevevw (12 Feb 2010)

Mine is a 56 fits me fine so should be ok for you.


----------



## redjedi (12 Feb 2010)

stevevw said:


> Mine is a 56 fits me fine so should be ok for you.



Ok I'll take yours then 

No really it's too expensive small


----------



## stevevw (12 Feb 2010)

I will probably be riding it on the 21st if you are coming up you can have a ride on it.


----------

